# Wo ist die Grenze (Ghost ASX Plus 5700)



## AlbertFat (13. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

ich habe dieses Bike: ghost asx plus 5700

Ich bin mir sehr unsicher, was dieses Bike kann. Wo sind die Grenzen, wie hoch kann ich damit "hüpfen" (also ich meine keine großen drops aber geländebedingt) was hält das ganze aus? iwelche erfahrungen?


----------



## Wutz63 (13. November 2011)

Geiles Bike, ich denke so hoch Du kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (13. November 2011)

Bei allen Sprüngen die "natürlich" in Trails vorkommen würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Drops im Gelände bis zu nem halben Meter würde ich mir auch keine sorgen machen. 
Von irgendwelchen gebauten Sprüngen würde ich mich mit dem Rad fernhalten. 


Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Pum4d4ce (13. November 2011)

Kann man nicht sagen wo die Grenzen liegen.


----------



## Cube99 (13. November 2011)

Ich glaube dein Bike kann mehr als du!! 
Du stöst zuerst an deine Grenzen!!


----------



## LaunSamReider (13. November 2011)

geht auch locker mehr wie n halber meter, aber halt net voll ins flat und ist natürlich auch davon abhängig wie du fährst, sprich wie gut deine landungen sind, geschwindigkeit usw, aber denke cube99 hat es gut ausgedrückt.


----------



## Pum4d4ce (13. November 2011)

Würd ich jez nid so sagen,dass er zu erst an seine Grenzen stößt. Schwups mal falsch (zB zu kurz) aufgekommen und schon wars das.


----------



## bikerx91 (16. November 2011)

Hallo,

in der tat kommt es wirklich sehr auf die Fahrtechnik an und vor allem was für ein Auffanghügel vorhanden ist bzw nicht. Weiterhin auch wie das Fahrwerk eingestellt ist. Aber natürlich werden dir solche klugen Sprüche nicht helfen und du willst eine Antwort mit der du was anfangen kannst. Da ich selbst Mountainbike Bundesliga gefahren bin und auch aktiver Downhiller bin und schon auf unzähligen Bikes saß versuch ich da mal eine Pauschale Antwort zu geben. Vlt. dazu ein kurzes Beispiel: Ich selbst bin einmal mit einen cc Fully einen 2m Drop gesprungen. Also so ein Bike hällt schon eniges aus vorrausgesetzt die Fahrtechnik passt. Auch mein Specialized Rockhopper hat ca. 15000km unter Extrembelastungen mitgemacht. ich nehme jetzt einfach einmal an das du nicht unter die Extrembiker zählst, also wird dein Bike vermutlich alles aushalten was du dir zutraust, die frage ist ob es das Dauerhaft bei deiner Fahrtechnik mitmacht. Aber das merkt man selbst, wenn dir bei jedem Sprung alles durchschlägt und du selbst das Gefühl hast "ohhh das war hart" solltest du entweder an kleineren Sachen an der Technik feilen oder du machst doch zu "große Dinger" für dein Bike ( aber ich würde jetzt mal ohne Gewähr sagen das ca. 1 meter ins Flat und 2m mit Auffang Möglich sind)

mfg Bikerx


----------



## jazzchecker (16. November 2011)

Hey, 

wenn hier gleich mal so ein thread offen ist, ergreif ich auch mal die chance

also ich hab ein Focus Cypress 2010er Modell http://www.rad1.de/dbild/popup_images/12686_0/Focus-Cypress-Disc-26-27-Gang.jpg

--> 100mm hardtail
außerdem ich besitze einigermaßen körperspannung, und beherrsche die kunst des bunny hops^^ 

, ... wie weit kann ich mit dem bike gehen???


----------



## ixw1x (17. November 2011)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dein Bike kann mehr als du!!
> Du stöst zuerst an deine Grenzen!!



Da hat er nicht ganz unrecht. Zuerst sollte man seine Grenzen kennen und die Technik vorallem.


----------



## Burnhard (17. November 2011)

jazzchecker schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wenn hier gleich mal so ein thread offen ist, ergreif ich auch mal die chance
> 
> ...



Fuftsch Meter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzchecker (19. November 2011)

Burnhard schrieb:


> Fuftsch Meter



what?!


----------

